

Content-Search Deals Make Twitter Profitable - ilamont
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2009/tc20091220_549879.htm

======
ovi256
So if I get this right, Google and Microsoft decided that they cannot datamine
(strip-mine ?) Twitter by themselves, and that they need Twitter's
collaboration. I guess Twitter would refuse firehose access to someone
surreptitiously applying for access from "Google Inc.", but also that Twitter
cannot be spidered like any other website, with its huge, unseen until
recently, rate of updates.

Maybe Google could have spidered all the data they needed after all, but
decided to play nice to build trust and to build the "ecosystem".

------
waterlesscloud
I've always been puzzled by people who can't see how to make money from
Twitter.

Imagine there was a global, constant conversation happening in real-time and
involving 10s of millions of people. Now imagine you can know exactly what
each one of those people is saying.

Can people really not see the massive value in that?

------
richardburton
I'll be interested to see how 'the pulse of the planet' can be fed relevant
advertising.

